# intregrating blog into website



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

is there a way to integrated a blog like blogger into your website so you don't have to update the websites coding just to put in a new post because right now i have to go into the coding of my website and add the info there and i wanna be able to update it easily and smoothly


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

I don't quite understand your question. You already have Blogger integrated into your website. Don't you just sign in to your dashboard/control panel and make new posts there? I haven't used Blogger for a few years, so I don't recall much now, but that's how it works with Wordpress, no coding needed. This might help too: http://groups.google.com/group/blogger-help

Or are you talking about the Updates section? I reckon Blog/Updates are kind of the same thing. You don't need both. 

Oh btw, the links to both the white & black cake designs are broken.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

well i wanted to integrate blogger into the updates section to replace that so that i don't have to do all the coding on my website every time i wanna add a post it'll be a lot easier and i could do it from my phone to if i have a new post to put up.

hehe but yea i did that because there was somthing i needed to fix first i was gonna fix those today thanks for mentioning that by the way


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on what software you're using on your website you might be able to integrate the blogging software directly in. Failing that, you should at least be able to use the RSS feed to automatically import entries from Blogger without having to update your site manually.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe this will help?

Integrating Blogger Into Your Website, Part I


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

You will basicly have to make an iframe (or something of that sort) on your webpage and link it to your blogger. Quite simple. If you google this, you will find step by step directions.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Possibly I don't understand but do you want to have two copies of your blog on the net or just one version within your web site? Two copies would be dulpicate content (you'll be penalized) and with just one version on your site you'll loose all the potential backlinks pointing to your site from your blog (if you link to it which you should) and the additional traffic from visitors who find your blog and click to your site. Also I believe iframes are looked down upon from a SE point of view.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

well i was just thinking maybe even if i can change my blog template to have my top links just like my website has even thats ok because yea i tried integrating my blog but whenever i try to put my header from my website into the blog script it tells me its bad or insuficient and im not much of a coder so my coding is really messy but it works haha. I hope someday soon i could afford to have someone build me a good site. But yea i use godaddy as hosting my website and i have a link to my blog blog.electricthreadscorp.com but i just wanna change my blog to look a lil like my website with the same header and stuff


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> Integrating Blogger Into Your Website, Part I


Thank you for this link. It deifinitely helped.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i went to that link to but i didn't understand how he got his header of his website onto the blog because thats what im trying to do but i can't get it to work


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

ok i got my header on my blog but now the links or javascript wont work heres the link to it blog.electricthreadscorp.com

if anyone can help me with this or if they need the coding to see whats wrong pm me


----------



## dollen (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually I will be out for a bit.. I am guessing this is driving you insane. So, I will try another post for you.

use this, inside a table is good as its set to 100% width


I already put your blog in there and tested it. Get that on your web page and it should load up with the updated blog every time.

Cam
Rj Dollen


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

haha woooow its that simple omg thanks a ton haha really thanks for the help man


----------



## msabas (Aug 13, 2008)

Free and simple CMS CushyCMS

Check out that site Cushy CMS It is great for sites that are Html based that dont have a backend CMS. 

All you do is add a bit of code information that they provide, then simply logg into the Cushy Cms Site , go to your account and manage your site instantly adding a new post or updated info. 

Check out the site, they have a 3 min video that shows you how it works, and it is free above all..


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks a lot thats a lot of help ill deffinetly have to check that out for sure


----------



## msabas (Aug 13, 2008)

no problem if you need any more help let me know I can try and assist


----------

